# Brauche H ilfe bei diesen Aufgaben



## Java  Anfänger (13. Jan 2009)

1) Verwende das Programmbeispiel aus der Schule für deine Klasse SPIELAUTOMAT (füge den Schaltknopf "Neues Spiel" ein und lasse den Spielautomaten spielen, falls der Schaltknopf gedrückt wird)

2) Schreibe das Spielergebnis in ein Ausgabefenster der Klasse JLabel. Verwende den Konstruktor ohne Parameter!

3) Schreibe eine Methode schreibeErgebnis(), die in Abhängigkeit vom Spielwert einen geeigneten Kommentar in dem JLabel-Objekt ausgibt (Das JLabel-Objekt besitzt die Methode setText(String text), welches den Wert, der übergeben wird, anzeigt). Rufe diese Methode in spiele() auf!





Hier ist der Spielautomat !

import java.util.Random;


```
public class SPIELAUTOMAT

{
    private SPIELWALZE walze1;
    private SPIELWALZE walze2;
    private SPIELWALZE walze3;
    private int farbe1;
    private int farbe2;
    private int farbe3;
    private java.util.Random zufall;
    private int betrag;
    
    public SPIELAUTOMAT()
    
    {
        farbe1 = 1;
        farbe2 = 2;
        farbe3 = 3;
        walze1 = new SPIELWALZE(100, 100, 100, 100, farbe1);
        walze2 = new SPIELWALZE(200, 100, 100, 100, farbe2);
        walze3 = new SPIELWALZE(300, 100, 100, 100, farbe3);
    }

    public void zeichne()
    {   ZEICHENFENSTER.gibFenster().warte(1000); 
        walze1.zeichne();
        walze2.zeichne();       
        walze3.zeichne();  
    }
    
    public void setzeFarbmuster(int farbneu1, int farbneu2, int farbneu3)
    {
    walze1.faerbeUm(farbneu1);
    walze2.faerbeUm(farbneu2);
    walze3.faerbeUm(farbneu3);
    zeichne();
    }
    
    public void neuesSpiel()
    {
        zufall = new java.util.Random();
        farbe1=zufall.nextInt(8);
        walze1.faerbeUm(farbe1);
        farbe2=zufall.nextInt(8);
        walze2.faerbeUm(farbe2);
        farbe3=zufall.nextInt(8);
        walze3.faerbeUm(farbe3);
        zeichne(); 
    }
    
    public int spielen()
    {   neuesSpiel();
        if ((farbe1==farbe2)||(farbe2==farbe3)|| (farbe1==farbe3))
        {
          if ((farbe1==farbe3)&&(farbe1==farbe2))
          {
              betrag = betrag+10;
           }
          else 
          {
              betrag = betrag+1;          
           }
        }
        else
        {
              betrag=betrag-1;
        
        }
        return betrag;
    }
    
    public void spiel(int betragneu)
    {int count;
        count=0;
        betrag=betragneu;
        while ((betrag>0) && (count <20))
        {
            betrag=spielen();
            System.out.println("noch vorhanden:" + betrag+"€");
        }   
    }
    
}
```


----------



## Morgyr (13. Jan 2009)

Und wo liegt jetzt das genaue Problem?


----------



## 0x7F800000 (13. Jan 2009)

der Mensch ist zu frech und hat zu wenig zeit um sich die Forenregeln durchzulesen :? , das ist vor allem das Problem.
D er g laubt a uch n och d ass d as W ort "H ilfe" n ur so z um S paß o hne g uten G rund i n d ie s chwarze L iste a ufgenommen w urde :noe:


----------



## L-ectron-X (14. Jan 2009)

Wenn hier nix weiter kommt, wird's nach Hausaufgaben verschoben.


----------



## 0x7F800000 (14. Jan 2009)

nicht nötig, dort gibt es schon denselben mist unter einem anderen titel :autsch:


----------



## L-ectron-X (14. Jan 2009)

OK, Doppelpost gelöscht, diesen nach Hausaufgaben verschoben.
@TO, Forumregeln durchlesen und beachten!


----------



## Java  Anfänger (16. Jan 2009)

Kann mir nicht einer evtl. einen Ansatz geben, ich verstehe überhaupt nicht wie ich anfangen soll ?


----------



## SlaterB (16. Jan 2009)

das versteht eh kaum einer außerhalb deiner Gruppe,

> füge den Schaltknopf "Neues Spiel" ein
klingt nicht nach dem Programmieren einer kompletten GUI mit JFrame und Co. (oder schon davon gehört?)
sondern eher nach einer vorgegeben Umgebung wie BlueJ oder irgendein anderer Programm-Designer, wo es Funktionen wie 'Schaltknopf einfügen' gibt


----------



## Ebenius (16. Jan 2009)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > füge den Schaltknopf "Neues Spiel" ein
> klingt nicht nach dem Programmieren einer kompletten GUI mit JFrame und Co. (oder schon davon gehört?)
> sondern eher nach einer vorgegeben Umgebung wie BlueJ oder irgendein anderer Programm-Designer, wo es Funktionen wie 'Schaltknopf einfügen' gibt



Es gibt an der Uni seltsame Menschen. Gern bezeichne ich Dinge die im Deutschen einen vernünftigen Namen haben in Deutsch. Aber es gibt Dozenten -- das ist kein Scherz -- die den Begriff _Cursor_ unbedingt _Bildschirmdeutemarke_ nennen müssen. :lol:


----------



## SlaterB (16. Jan 2009)

'füge ein' klingt aber auch von der Arbeit her anders als 'programmiere eine komplette noch nicht vorhandene GUI',
vielleicht fehlt allerdings noch etwas Code, ein GUI-Grundgerüst


----------



## Gast (16. Jan 2009)

ja, wir sollen bei dieser Aufgabe mit BlueJ arbeiten 
irgendwie steh ich grad auf der Leitung


----------



## Gast (18. Jan 2009)

weiß keiner wie ich anfangen soll?


----------



## 0x7F800000 (18. Jan 2009)

Wie SlaterB schon gesagt hat: in dem von dir geposteten code fehlt jegliche spur irgendeiner GUI. Und wenn wir nichts von dieser deiner gui zu sehen bekommen, können wir ja wohl kaum erraten, an welcher stelle da irgendwelche buttons einzubauen sind.


----------



## Gast (18. Jan 2009)

gui ?

mit BlueJ und java und so muss man das machen


----------



## Ebenius (18. Jan 2009)

Fang am besten an, etwas über Swing zu lernen: Sun Tutorial: Graphical User Interface (letzteres kürzt man übrigens mit GUI ab).

Viel Erfolg!
Ebenius


----------



## 0x7F800000 (18. Jan 2009)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> mit BlueJ und java und so muss man das machen


extrem konkrete Antwort auf eine extrem konkrete Frage :?


----------



## Gast (19. Jan 2009)

habs mittlerweile doch geschafft 
thread kann zu und gelöscht werden


----------

